# vaquero horsemanship in SC?



## KVL (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello, I’m new to this forum. It seemed to have some history of people speaking about vaquero horsemanship with some actual experience and validity... I thought I’d give it a try.

I was hoping someone who sees this post would know a horseman in South Carolina that is skilled in vaquero horsemanship. I cannot find any publicly, but maybe I’m looking in the wrong places or asking the wrong people, and can be pointed in the right direction. (If that is the case I’d appreciate the guidance.) 

For 6-years I was trained (as an apprentice) horsemanship loosely based on vaquero horsemanship. We were training horses for other riders which limited the quality of work we could do with a lot of these horses, I think. I’d like to advance my horsemanship. My old mentors were great horsemen and I respect them, but I moved to the USA this year and have more-or-less lost those connections.

Not sure if I’ll get any responses, but I thank you in advance. All the best.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

WELCOME to the Forum!! :wave:
Vaquero Horsemanship is a unique one for many, but not all....

Might I suggest starting a thread with a specific name so attention is attracted and answers received that would assist you.
I have a feeling there may be several members here who have some knowledge by some of the what they have shared in the past.
Find a appropriate sub-forum, name your thread and see what comes back in responses...


I did find a reference to something called "remount horsemanship" that is located in North Carolina that might interest you..they may have other references that would work closer to you.


_Welcome and enjoy your time here._
_hlg._
_forum team moderator_


----------

